# Need legal advice



## ethangivesitall (Oct 22, 2011)

Hello,

I have met a beautiful woman in Western NY to whom I am very much in love with. I live in Grimsby, ON on the Canadian side of the border and I am not an American citizen, however, we regularly visit eachother (almost every day).

Here's my question: If she were to rent a house for her and I (in her name) and I were to commute daily to my job in Ontario, then after work, head back to NY to spend time with her (in effect, unofficially residing in the USA but not working), can potentially face legal problems? Anyone know of maximum border crossing limits? If I maintain a residence in Ontario, do not steal a job from Americans and continue working in Canada, and basically make it seem as though I were living in Canada just "visiting" my girlfriend nightly.... Does anyone see this as unrealistic or is it something I could easily pull off???

I've been sleeping at her apartment for the last two weeks and driving across the I-90 to 405 bridge and get to work in 30-50 mins. Anyway, those who could provide their insights would be greatly appreciated.

Look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Legal advice can only be obtained from a lawyer 


but why not just marry and get a proper visa 
one day they will stop you visiting ...


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What you want to do is not legal, and one of these days American Immigrations will stop you. And maybe deny you entrance to the US except if you have a visa for the US.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

ethangivesitall said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have met a beautiful woman in Western NY to whom I am very much in love with. I live in Grimsby, ON on the Canadian side of the border and I am not an American citizen, however, we regularly visit eachother (almost every day).
> 
> ...


Take the time to get a proper visa. All those visits may get you in trouble or banned from entering the United States. Although there is no limit on the amount of days a Canadian Citizen can visit the United States. Looking like you are living here without a proper visa may cause trouble for you.(Not legal advice...opinion only) Consult a immigration lawyer for proper advice.


----------

